# Fritzbox 7312 optimieren



## Franzl (18. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,
seid ich den oben besagten Router von 1und1 habe, dauert es ziemlich lange bis mein Pc per Lan eine Internetverbindung herstellen kann. (bis 5min.) Eine Verbindung zum Router kriege ich in der Zeit auch nicht, weswegen ich denke ich muss noch etwas am router optimieren.

Dazu sei gesagt. WLan funktioniert einwandfrei !?

relevante Hardware:

Fritz Box 7312
Asrock P67 Pro 3 Board

Es ist keine feste Ip Addresse vergeben und auch sonst wurde Im Router noch nichts eingestellt.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Januar 2013)

Schaltest du die Box jedes Mal aus und wieder ein oder dauert das so lang, 
wenn du den PC hochfährst ?

Hab übrigens auch die Box hier, allerdings hab ich bei 1und1 angerufen und die Box gegen eine 7330 tauschen lassen.


----------



## Franzl (18. Januar 2013)

die bleibt an. sie braucht nur unendlich lang (gefühlt) um ne lan verbindung aufzubauen .... ( ich achte beim  nächsten noch einmal drauf )

tauschen die das teil so aus oder wie soll ich das aus deinem post verstehen?


----------



## K3n$! (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hab vor kurzem meine Leitung von 1und1 geschaltet bekommen, allerdings war die Leistung nicht so dolle
und auch die Box ist ja nun nicht gerade das wahre. Eigentlich wollte ich eine 7270 bekommen, aber die gibt 
es in dem Tarif nicht, allerdings die 7330. Die haben sie mir dann einfach so umgetauscht, haben nicht mal 
gefragt, warum und wieso. 
Allerdings ist das nicht normal, dass die Verbindung so lang dauert. 
Woran merkst du das denn, dass das solang dauert ?


----------



## Franzl (4. Februar 2013)

Der verbindungsaufbau unter lan hat sehr lange gedauert. Habe das Problem mit einer festen ip jedoch in Griff bekommen.

Habe jetzt aber ein anderes wehwechen mit dem router: Wlan. 
Ich bekomme zwischenzeitlich ping Sprünge in 4stelligen Bereich für ~1 sek.

Das ist mir vorallem dann aufgefallen wenn meine Freundin auch im Internet etwas schaut o.ä.

Gibt es da Ne Möglichkeit etwas zu optimieren a la Prioritäten oder bestimmte Frequenzen für bestimmte Geräte?


----------



## K3n$! (4. Februar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich kannst du da eher nichts optimieren. Das wird schlichtweg daran liegen, 
dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Leitung ausgelastet ist und dein Datenpaket "warten" muss, 
sodass die längere Laufzeit entsteht.

Das sollte theoretisch auch mit einem LAN Kabel nicht besser werden.
Du kannst höchstens Programme à la Netlimiter auf dem Rechner deiner Freundin installieren, 
mit denen du die Bandbreite einschränkst, damit dir noch genug für deine Pakete übrig bleibt.


----------



## Franzl (7. Februar 2013)

Also vorher war ich bei tcom Mut 16k Leitung. Da hatte ich dann Ne alte fritzbox+dlink Wlan router. Da hatte ich nie ping Probleme.

Ich hab das jetzt beobachtet: immer wenn meine Freundin Videos guckt schnallt mein ping in die Höhe. Bei ihrem Handy ~500 und mit netbook ~1000. 

Vorher hatte ich ja auch nie bandbreiten Probleme bei tcom. Jetzt kommen auch Ca.13k an.


----------



## Franzl (4. März 2013)

Für mich hat sich dieses Thema erledigt.

Für Leute die ähnliche Probleme mit ihrer Box (FritzBox 7312) haben:

Die kleine Fritzbox hat von Werk aus einen Lan Port Bug ( wurde mir vom 1und1 Support gesagt ). Hierfür gibt es auf Anfrage eine neue Firmware bzw. die 7330 als Ersatz.


----------



## Franzl (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss nochmal diese Thema aufleben lassen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im nachhinein die Netzwerkauslastung anzuschauen? Sprich kann ich im nachhinein sehen ob ich die 16k Leitung ausgeschöpft habe?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2014)

Die fritzbox zeigt dir im web-interfache unter internet die momentane auslastung der leitung an. Ansonsten hilft dir auch der tkom dsl-manager (aber schon uralt) oder netspeedmonitor weiter.


----------



## Franzl (30. Dezember 2014)

Hi Turri,

Vielen Dank. Die "Live" Anzeige hat mir auch geholfen. Habe einfach die Lastfälle reproduziert und einfach nachgeschaut was entsprechend von der Leitung abverlangt wird.

Dabei ist mir eigentlich nur aufgefallen das beim Laden neuer Youtube Videos die Bandbreite tatsächlich auf ein Maximum ausgenutzt wird. Allerdings nur am Anfang um wahrscheinlich das Video vorzuladen. 
Ich kann mir vorstellen das dieser Fall bei mir zu Pingsprüngen führt, sofern ich am Zocken bin und meine Frau auf Youtube surft.

Sehe ich das richtig? Würde eine 50k Leitung da Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## K3n$! (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja, da wäre eine größere Leitung nicht verkehrt. Wenn deine Datenpakete vom Spiel nicht verarbeitet werden können, 
lagt es bei dir. Du kannst aber auch den netlimiter auf dem PC deiner Frau installieren. Damit stellst du dann eine 
maximale Bandbreite ein, sodass du immer genug Bandbreite bei dir zur Verfügung hast, damit es nicht lagt.


----------



## Franzl (30. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es eine Art Netlimiter für Handys/Tablets? Selbst wenn, ist sie darüber bestimmt nicht so glücklich wenn sie mit gedrosseltem Internet surfen soll. 
Wie du weißt bin ich auf dem Gebiet nicht so bewandert. Ich habe in der FritzBox bereits die Anwendung (Spiel) priorisiert. Meinst du Youtube zieht sich dann trotzdem die ganze Breite zum buffern?


----------



## K3n$! (30. Dezember 2014)

Puhh, das würde ich einfach mal testen, ob's dann immer noch lagt. 
Für Android/iOS ist mir kein derartiges Programm bekannt.


----------



## Franzl (30. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht hab ich mich ungünstig ausgedrückt. Diese Bandbreitenpeaks sind vorhanden. Die Priorisierung ist ebenfalls bereits vorhanden.
Meine Frage wäre: Würden diese Peaks auch nur bei 16k bleiben? Oder muss ich damit rechnen das Youtube dann mit 50k vorgebuffert wird?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2014)

Franzl schrieb:


> Oder muss ich damit rechnen das Youtube dann mit 50k vorgebuffert wird?


Wenn deren server das für eine einzel-verbindung (einzelnen stream)  her gibt, dann ja.


----------



## K3n$! (1. Januar 2015)

Ich denke aber, dass das dann nicht so sehr ausgeprägt sein dürfte.
Wenn ich z.B. bei Steam ein Spielupdate herunterlade, merkt mein Nachbar, der über die gleiche Leitung CS zockt, quasi nichts,
obwohl die Leitung ziemlich gut ausgelastet ist.

Edit: Ich habe eine VDSL50 Leitung.


----------

